# ViP722 not requesting DHCP address



## artieman1 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have beat my head against the proverbial wall. I have attempt to speak to customer service, tech support, Dr. Dish and anyone else, but all they keep telling me is that I need to either reset the receiver or that I have not properly connected an ethernet cable...

So here is what happens:
1.) Goto the BroadCOMM setup screen and "Reset Connection"
2.) The receiver receives address and all tests pass.
3.) Every night, the receiver reboots and NEVER again asks for the DHCP address.
4.) Go to step 2 and all is well until the next reboot.

I know that the receiver does not send the DHCP request due to the fact that I have tapped the connection. Wireshark shows NO requests from the DVR. When I initiate the reset, I see Wireshark capture the request and the ACK.

Anyone have any idea? I have tried a second receiver and have the exact same problem.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Need more info.

How is your receiver connected to the network?

Are you using the ethernet port on the receiver (connected directly to a router, or to a powerline adapter like HomePlug) OR are you using the built-in HomePlug function through the powerline?

I have experienced some mixed bag results using the built-in HomePlug and have basically determined that all other things being equal, the older HomePlug adapter is more compatible than newer ones.


----------



## artieman1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for the response. This is the first intellectual response that I have heard after speaking to Customer Service / Tech Support for months.

The Ethernet adapter on the receiver is what I am using. I did not know that there was a "HomePlug" on the unit. That sounds neat though. I am actually using an D-LINK Wireless Client to connect to my Wireless network. But the problem is on the receiver. I connected a tap between the Receiver and the Ethernet converter and find that the receiver never sends a DHCP request. Once I select the Reset connection, I see the DHCP request.



HDMe said:


> Need more info.
> 
> How is your receiver connected to the network?
> 
> ...


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

artieman1 said:
 

> Thank you for the response. This is the first intellectual response that I have heard after speaking to Customer Service / Tech Support for months.
> 
> The Ethernet adapter on the receiver is what I am using. I did not know that there was a "HomePlug" on the unit. That sounds neat though. I am actually using an D-LINK Wireless Client to connect to my Wireless network. But the problem is on the receiver. I connected a tap between the Receiver and the Ethernet converter and find that the receiver never sends a DHCP request. Once I select the Reset connection, I see the DHCP request.


Then you're working in the wrong menu. The DishCOMM Setup is for the HomePlug feature. You want to look under Broadband Setup and then click Network Setup. Then press "Reset Connection" and the receiver will ask for an IP address.


----------



## artieman1 (Oct 4, 2008)

I do not think that you saw the first post. That is what I do, but when the receiver resets, the DHCP request is never made again until I manually reset the connection.

1st Post:
So here is what happens:
1.) Goto the BroadCOMM setup screen and "Reset Connection"
2.) The receiver receives address and all tests pass.
3.) Every night, the receiver reboots and NEVER again asks for the DHCP address.
4.) Go to step 2 and all is well until the next reboot.



DustoMan said:


> Then you're working in the wrong menu. The DishCOMM Setup is for the HomePlug feature. You want to look under Broadband Setup and then click Network Setup. Then press "Reset Connection" and the receiver will ask for an IP address.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

artieman1 - is there a way you can run a wire from your router to your 722 to see if you still lose your connection with the nightly reboot? I don't know what a D-Link wireless client is, but I suspect that's what is confusing the 722. I have mine hard wired, and have never lost connection.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't have much experience with wireless... but I'll 2nd the suggestion of trying to get that out of the loop to see if it survives the overnight. It could be possible that it doesn't respond fast enough, and maybe the timeout is different when you manually reset vs the overnight automatic process... so maybe after a reboot the receiver times-out waiting for a reply, but the manual reset tries longer?

It'd be worth getting the wireless out of the loop to see... that's ultimately how I traced the HomePlug problems I was having that was essentially the same as yours. I would lose IP overnight, but then get it back if I reset... also I was seeing slow connection speeds even when it was getting an IP until I found the problem.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

artieman1 said:


> I do not think that you saw the first post. That is what I do, but when the receiver resets, the DHCP request is never made again until I manually reset the connection.
> 
> 1st Post:
> So here is what happens:
> ...


EDIT: Nevermind... I got it. The menu is called "Broadband Setup", not BroadCOMM. I was getting that confused with DishCOMM.

1. What exact hardware is between your DVR and your home router?

2. How long is the DHCP lease period on your router?


----------



## geoinacton (Jun 17, 2006)

For what it's worth I have the same problem. I use a Belkin wireless gaming adapter that plugs into my 722's ethernet port. When I reset the connection it works fine, but the next day the connection is down and I have to go back to broadband setup to reset it to get it to work again.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you have any Homeplug adapters in you house for other equipment? I have seen receivers try and connect with the built in Homeplug adapter and think is gets a good connection but it actually not be working. When that occurs, it does not continue to try and initialize the wired ethernet port. So, you are stuck with no working connection.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

geoinacton said:


> For what it's worth I have the same problem. I use a Belkin wireless gaming adapter that plugs into my 722's ethernet port. When I reset the connection it works fine, but the next day the connection is down and I have to go back to broadband setup to reset it to get it to work again.


I've had a similar experience when I used a Linksys gaming adapter to connect another DVR into my home network. It wouldn't drop the connection every night, but about once a week I would have to reset the gaming adapter and then tell all the devices connected to it to grab IP addresses again.

I think it's because while in theory, a gaming adapter can be used for this purpose. It's not what it's designed for. What I ended up doing was using a Linksys WAP54G in bridge mode and that kept the connection from dropping. Since then I've upgraded to a D-Link WAP-1555 since I have multiple devices in my home theater now and it's works without a hitch and even allows me to stream HD content to my Xbox 360.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I had the same problem using a wireless bridge; they just don't work good for this. I bought some $25 Airlink-101 homeplug powerline adapters are fry's (one at the router location, one at the DVR), and now it's 100% reliable.

I don't use the DVR's built-in homeplug, it doesn't make it past my power strip and I don't want to plug directly in the wall.


----------



## geoinacton (Jun 17, 2006)

DustoMan said:


> I've had a similar experience when I used a Linksys gaming adapter to connect another DVR into my home network. It wouldn't drop the connection every night, but about once a week I would have to reset the gaming adapter and then tell all the devices connected to it to grab IP addresses again.
> 
> I think it's because while in theory, a gaming adapter can be used for this purpose. It's not what it's designed for. What I ended up doing was using a Linksys WAP54G in bridge mode and that kept the connection from dropping. Since then I've upgraded to a D-Link WAP-1555 since I have multiple devices in my home theater now and it's works without a hitch and even allows me to stream HD content to my Xbox 360.


Interestingly enough, I can take the Belkin gaming adapter, unplug it from the VIP722 and plug it into a laptop and whatever the laptop does causes it to connect right away. I think it's something Dish could correct with a software update.


----------



## geoinacton (Jun 17, 2006)

ZBoomer said:


> I had the same problem using a wireless bridge; they just don't work good for this. I bought some $25 Airlink-101 homeplug powerline adapters are fry's (one at the router location, one at the DVR), and now it's 100% reliable.
> 
> I don't use the DVR's built-in homeplug, it doesn't make it past my power strip and I don't want to plug directly in the wall.


Good suggestion. I'll try the homeplug powerline adapter.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure if you tried this. The wireless bridge is not a direct device. It does not serve out the dhcp address, it bridges the traffic to the new device. The problem is likely with your router, or whatever you use to supply the addresses. I have a linksys/cisco router, and it gets something corrupt in it from time to time. It will stop renewing an IP to some device, but all others work OK. A power off and on of the router fixes this. Have you recycled your router / WAP?


----------



## fletch00 (Jan 16, 2008)

geoinacton said:


> Interestingly enough, I can take the Belkin gaming adapter, unplug it from the VIP722 and plug it into a laptop and whatever the laptop does causes it to connect right away. I think it's something Dish could correct with a software update.


I am seeing the same thing - I reset the VIP722 DHCP and it gets an IP from my dlink router, but no DNS (0.0.0.0 is what's reported)
I unplug the connection from the VIP722 and into my laptop and it gets DHCP IP and DNS and I can browse to google.com etc...
Looks like a 722 bug - I've only seen this 588 message in the last couple weeks.

thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

fletch00 said:


> I am seeing the same thing - I reset the VIP722 DHCP and it gets an IP from my dlink router, but no DNS (0.0.0.0 is what's reported)
> I unplug the connection from the VIP722 and into my laptop and it gets DHCP IP and DNS and I can browse to google.com etc...
> Looks like a 722 bug - I've only seen this 588 message in the last couple weeks.
> 
> thanks


Usually when you see this (IP but no DNS) it means you didn't really get an IP address and the receiver (like all network interfaces) just assigns itself a fake one. When you see 0.0.0.0 for the DNS, what is the IP the receiver says it has? That will let us know if what I just said is true.


----------



## fletch00 (Jan 16, 2008)

So the IP it shows is 192.168.0.104 and its valid - I can ping it from another computer on the home network.
I had a constant ping going once per second and unplugged the VIP722 ethernet - the ping replies immediately stopped, until I plugged it back in - proving it was the 192.168.0.104 device.
It _should_ be getting the DLink DNS passthrough address 192.168.0.1, but its not.
I've tried resetting the DLink, and the resetting the DHCP via the VIP722 menu, and even rebooting the VIP 722 - still "no connection" - probably because it can not contact the mother ship without DNS.

thanks for any tips


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The mothership is not up so far today, see Check Your Broadband Connection - Again .


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't checked my receivers (I guess I should go do that) but this is starting to sound like a Dish network server problem rather than one on your (perhaps mine too) end.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I haven't checked my receivers (I guess I should go do that) but this is starting to sound like a Dish network server problem rather than one on your (perhaps mine too) end.


That would be a seperate problem.

Since the receiver does connection by site name, not ip address, it must have a DNS assigned.


----------



## Corr Performance (Jan 5, 2009)

So if I'm connected now, what I can I do with this? I tried searching for it through the network in the house but i cant find it. Is this connection just for DISH and nothing else?


----------



## geoinacton (Jun 17, 2006)

The DVR uses the connection for downloadable movies and you can order pay-per-view movies without a phone connection to it.


----------

